# no women will ever have my heart



## CHARLIE TANGO

I am trying to find the correct way to say " no women will ever have my heart" in latin can anyone help?


----------



## Odysseus Italiae

Feminae mei animum semper non habebunt

Animus, Animi is a 2nd declension noun which means "the rational principle of life in man" or "spiritual love" in opposed to the body's heart (the organ) which is  cor, cordis a 3rd declension neuter noun.


----------



## Hamlet2508

Odysseus Italiae said:


> Feminae mei animum semper non habebunt
> 
> Animus, Animi is a 2nd declension noun which means "the rational principle of life in man" or "spiritual love" in opposed to the body's heart (the organ) which is  cor, cordis a 3rd declension neuter noun.



you probably meant to say "Feminae animum meum numquam habebunt"


----------



## CHARLIE TANGO

thank you for the reply but i am not sure which one is correct. and could you also help me with the phrase "tough love"


----------



## Odysseus Italiae

Hamlet2508 said:


> you probably meant to say "Feminae animum meum numquam habebunt"


 
Mei is genative singular, it means "of mine" (meum is an adjective and is usually used in longer sentences with numerous clauses), but i did not use numquam because he said, No Women will ever have my heart. So I attempted to translate it literally: Women will always not have my heart (even though semper can mean 'ever' as well) . You wrote, Women will never have my heart. Although that does work, I gave him a literal translation in opposed to a classical (if you will) translation.


----------



## Tinu

The problem about translating the word "heart" in this ase is indeed relevant, but I daresay you could use the noun "cor" in this context.
I´ll dare to suggest somewhat freer, but I hope quite Latin translation:
"Mulieribus cor meum numquam dabo" ("I´ll never give my heart to women"). You could also use the word "puellis" ("to girls") instead of "mulieribus". "Femina" (dative plural "feminis") is okay, but the two other choices are, I think, far more common.
"Tough love" should be best translated as "Durus amor" ("dura puella" is literal archtype of reluctant, inapproachable and even somewhat cruel girl lover in lyrical poetry).
Bene te habeas, sit Tibi Fortuna secunda!


----------



## CHARLIE TANGO

thank you for the translation.
How would one say "I will never give my heart to a women" and how would one say "loyalty and betrayal"


----------



## Starfrown

Odysseus Italiae said:


> Mei is genative singular, it means "of mine" (meum is an adjective and is usually used in longer sentences with numerous clauses), but i did not use numquam because he said, No Women will ever have my heart. So I attempted to translate it literally: Women will always not have my heart (even though semper can mean 'ever' as well) . You wrote, Women will never have my heart. Although that does work, I gave him a literal translation in opposed to a classical (if you will) translation.


 
I'm afraid I think you're wrong on both counts. I don't think "mei" would be used here. Imagine writing "No women will ever have heart of me" and you can see why. "mei" is only used as a _partitive_ or _objective_ genitive, as in the sentences:

"Part of me has been lost forever."
"His fear of me was great."

*Your assertion that "meum is an adjective and is usually used in longer sentences with numerous clauses" is absolutely wrong.*

Secondly, while "semper" may be translated as "ever," "umquam" would be the correct choice here.

Finally, I'm surprised that no one else has noted the awkwardness of Tango's original English sentence. Saying "No woman" instead of "No women" would sound infinitely superior, in my opinion. Then we would have:

"Nulla femina animum meum umquam habebit." or
"Nulla femina cor meum umquam habebit."

*I don't endorse either one of these sentences , since I cannot be certain of how they would sound in Latin. I am only going on what the others have generated. I am definitely not going to go into "cor" vs. "animus", "mulier" vs. "femina", etc.*

*Edit: Damn! If I had realized how old this thread was, I wouldn't even have bothered replying, but now that I've typed it up, it's staying.*



CHARLIE TANGO said:


> thank you for the translation.
> How would one say "I will never give my heart to a women" and how would one say "loyalty and betrayal"


 
I would suggest opening a new thread for these.


----------



## Fred_C

Tinu said:


> The problem about translating the word "heart" in this ase is indeed relevant, but I daresay you could use the noun "cor" in this context.


I agree.
The "spiritual love" meaning of the word "animus" is far too weak. It hardly weakly means "feelings" or "sensitivity" in that acception.
Cor is better, I think.


----------

